# Reformed Church Planting



## Blue Tick (Oct 18, 2008)

How should reformed church planting be conducted? What's the Biblical model that reformed churches use to establish a church where one doesn't exist?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi John,

You should contact the Rev Danny Hyde (who is a PB member). He's done a good bit of work on this.

You might also want to contact the Rev Mike Brown at Christ Reformed Church in Santee, CA.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you Dr. Clark.


----------

